

The Anatomy of Health Care in the United States (2011) - anjneymidha
http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1769890

======
anjneymidha
PDF for those who can't access the journal:
[http://www.commed.vcu.edu/IntroPH/Introduction/2014/Thersoca...](http://www.commed.vcu.edu/IntroPH/Introduction/2014/Thersocalledsysterm.pdf)

